# Include in-kernel firmware - missing [SOLVED]

## while true

oi, noob here,

I am trying to install X on my new box,

but I have a kernel issue:

e.g. from here: www.wiki.gento.org/wiki/Radeon

I should have like so:

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Generic Driver Options  --->

        -*- Userspace firmware loading support

        [*] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

            (radeon/<YOUR-MODEL>.bin)

            (/lib/firmware) Firmware blobs root directory
```

and I have like so

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Generic Driver Options  --->

        -*- Userspace firmware loading support

        [*] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary  
```

(picture http://shrani.si/f/11/av/2LL1kwD/scrot20130116231822.png )

so no last part.

I gather that last part should appear when I emerge radeon-ucode,

but I have done so:

```
kishta linux # emerge radeon-ucode -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/radeon-ucode-20120320  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

I am linux fan, and I do not know what I am missing here.

Help appretiated.

Thank you

----------

## DONAHUE

select 

 *Quote:*   

> ()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary

 

and hit enter

in the dialog box that appears type the name of the firmware used by your card.

hit ok

 *Quote:*   

> (firmware) Firmware blobs root directory (NEW)

 

will appear. Select it and enter. Edit to *Quote:*   

> /lib/firmware

 .

----------

## while true

hello there DONAHUE

sorry for delayed response, 

I was bussy emerging and configuring my X and wm and right now I am in the middle of configuring my appsrc files.

Anyway, your explanation hit the spot!

If I may say, as noob gentoo user, 

your post should be up there in those handbooks,

since I could not figure that one out,

and There are a lot of us, noobs, out there

Thank you again for your support!

----------

